# Getting a job as an EMT in Latin America



## Sr Dingdong (May 2, 2012)

Im a 27 yo norwegian working in Norway as an EMT at the moment, who would like to relocate to somewhere in Latin America, preferably Brazil, Mexico, Panama or somewhere in the Carribean. Other countries could also be of interest, but I already have friends in the forementioned places. I have also lived in both Mexico and Brazil, and I really enjoyed both places, despite the somewhat lower comfort. The people are really friendly, and the girls are just stunning, especially in Panama. Not to mention the mexican food at least, is AMAZING....... But back on topic.

I have talked to a friend in Brazil but she said that just Brazilians can get a job in the public sector there. Which means that if I want that, I will have to give up my Norwegian citizenship to become a Brazilian, and thats not happening. I dont mind marrying to get a work permit, as long as its a girl I like and am compatible with.

However, something that really seems interesting is the "Operador Tactica de emergencias medicas" like here: resgatetatico.com.br (couldn´t post a link since its my first post)

Do they have anything similar in any of the other latin american countries that it is possible for foreigners to get a job if you get a work permit there or are married to someone from that country?

I would not take a job like that if its too risky though. From what I have heard about Brazil, they are well trained and equipped. But I can imagine, going up against the drug cartels in Mexico or Colombia, they would come up a bit short... 

But a regular EMT job would also be of interest. From what I have read of the posts here, its several memers who has worked as EMTs in Mexico.

Of experience, I have a total of maybe 2,5-3 years experience as an EMT (first 2 years as an apprentice, then about 1,5 years working mostly part time), and 1,5 years of experience as a medic in the army, including 6 months in Afgh.

Both my spanish and portuguese is far from sufficient enough to work as an EMT there atm, but I am learning, and will of course get that up to par before applying for an EMT job. 

So, anybody who has any experiences, ideas where to start, or other inputs, I would be very glad to hear from you!

Thanks


----------



## MochaRaf (May 2, 2012)

I am in the same boat as you... My fiancée is currently working in the Caribbean at a consultant firm, so I had been seriously considering putting my studies on hold and moving there for a bit to save up some money. I love working in the fire department, but much like you they will not let me work for their fire services unless I give up my German citizenship. 

I have lived in Mexico City for two years and also used to fly back and forth to Rio de Janeiro when we used to own an apartment there. Unfortunately I cannot give you any more info on either two, as I have never really researched working there. However, chances are you will either have to work for a private company or an international organization if you don't plan on giving up your citizenship. 

I think a good place to start looking as far as Mexico is concerned is Cancun. Since that city sees so much tourism, especially from the US, they have a few companies there that tend to put out job apps for EMT and Medics. 

I know there is also a few organizations looking for EMTs in Cuzco, Peru. However, I do believe the majority of them are non-profit and therefore won't render you any pay.

However, I do believe that the Fire Department in Lima hire EMT-Bs and Medics. I know a Fire Captain of one of the Lima Fire Station so if I get a chance I will see if I can ask him for some info on their hiring process. The good news with the Peruvian Fire services is that they operate using old ambulances from the FDNY and Miami-Dade Fire Rescue. So if you are at all familiar with them, they may bring you some comfort being abroad and all. Pretty much all of the hospital based and private ambulances use Mercedes-Benz sprinters as their ambulance. 

As far as the Caribbean is concerned, I know that there are U.S. and foreign oil companies in Trinidad & Tobago that hire EMT-Bs and Medics for their oil rigs. Although I must admit that they usually tend to go with the latter of the two, landing a job as a basic on an oil rig is a bit rare. Working for their government is also a negative unless you are a citizen, so once again you are pretty much just left with work in the private sector.

Anyways, I wish you the best in your pursuit!


----------



## Sr Dingdong (May 8, 2012)

Thought I posted a reply several days ago, but I guess something I closed it before I posted it or something.

Anyways, thanks for the quick reply. I was considering Cancun actually, I lived in Playa del Carmen for 3 months last year, and I absolutely loved it. It was paradise....

Peru could absolutely be interesting, also the volunteer organisation. Do you have any more info on that?
I would really appreciate it if you could check with your friend in Lima as well. 

What surprised me about Brazil was that it wasnt enough getting a permanency and a work permit, I would have to get a citizenship before I can get any government jobs. Do you know if that is the common practice in Latin America?
From what I´ve heard, its especially difficult for foreigners to get a job in Brazil, since they are so reluctant to give foreigners jobs that a brazilian can do. So maybe its a chance that other countries arent that strict about the citizenship....?

The oil rig job seems like its pretty much out of reach. I know the norwegian companies usually wants nurses with several years of ICU, ER, or post op experience. Although nurses in Norway are more something in between a technician and a nurse in the US.

Have you figured out anything more about what you are gonna do, MochaRaf?


----------



## Bon-Tech (Jun 9, 2012)

In Mexico, the red cross runs most of the ems systems, and it doesn't pay much. If you're doing it for the experience and can do without a living wage for some time, it would be a great experience. 

I volunteered to run in Juarez, but they couldn't even offer me a place to stay, so I passed. 

There are private ift's as well and then the gov't run IMSS ambulances and erum, but I don't know how it would work being foreign. 

One of my best friends ever when i lived there is from Trondheim, Norwegians in general are very highly regarded in Mexico.

Feel free to pm me if you need more info and/or contacts.


----------



## Sr Dingdong (Jun 20, 2012)

Really? I thought the average mexican hardly even knew where norway was... 

Yes, its definitely not for the money I wanna do it. Its a lot of much better opportunities to make good money here in norway. 
I´ll save up enough cash before I leave to live there for some months even without a job. 
But how does it work if one get injured while on the job there? Would a normal insurance cover that or do I need some extended insurance of some sort? 

I have asked some mexican friends to look into it as well, one friend told me that I only needed to speak 80% spanish, whatever that meant.... You´ll get a pm from me soon, Bon-Tech. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is the deal. 

If you are looking for experience in trauma patients mexico city is one of the best options you have. You will have to take into account that the pay is really bad and if you are looking for a job in the gov its not such a big deal to get hired if you have your working permit. When i say really bad its like 3 dls an hour bad. 

If you can save and just be here as a volunteer it will be a great experience for you. Our system is very busy, and you can find almost every kind of patient. 

In the other places of mexico like cancun you will have more luck being hired in some resort or some hotel as part of the medical staff. The othrt EMS are very small and most of them volunteer. 

If you want more info about the system in mexico city send me a PM.


----------

